# Auxiliary Input Placement



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

So, I've ordered the auxiliary audio input and I had a couple of questions, which a search through the forum couldn't answer.

First, would it be possible to run the cable through the center console and mount the jack somewhere in the console between the seats? Even if it were possible, is there a good place for the jack in the center console, especially for an Ipod? I don't have the car yet and I can't visualize the center console area and couldn't find pics of the whole thing. Is there some kind of storage space (e.g., under the armrest) that would hold the jack and an Ipod nicely? 

I know the normal placement of the input is in the glove box, but it seems to me that it might be more of a pain to access it there, especially while driving.

I also heard that there is a car mounting clip for the Ipod. If anyone has this, where did you mount it?

Lastly, I know that certain Ipods (the bigger ones) come with a remote control. Would the steering wheel controls allow me to change songs on the Ipod via the aux input, making the remote control unnecessary?

Sorry for all the questions, some I could answer for myself if my car were already here...  

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Just realized there's a whole forum devoted to this kind of question... :banghead: 

Mods, feel free to move this question to the appropriate forum, although this question is 3-series specific.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

TLudwig said:


> Just realized there's a whole forum devoted to this kind of question... :banghead:
> 
> Mods, feel free to move this question to the appropriate forum, although this question is 3-series specific.


Someone posted a thread on having done this. THe thing to get is the roll-tray center console replacement for the cupholders. It fits the ipod perfectly and you could mount the aux in inside the console. When you get out of the car you can roll the top right over the ipod and hide it.

I'm planning to do this myself. Let me know if it works, assuming you beat me to it.


----------

